# Akron/Canton social meet up group



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Akron_..._Social_Group/

Hi..a friend and I made a ladies social group. With my mild social anxiety Im trying to get out more and socialize. Im showing some progress but sometimes still have a few struggles. if any ladies want to join around akron/canton please do . Guys actually can join lol if they are trying to get out more too. i might need to change the title of the community

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Akron_..._Social_Group/


----------

